

Starting a Business: The Romance vs. the Reality - larrys
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/11/27/jobs/starting-a-business-the-romance-vs-the-reality.html

======
larrys
Franchises are like baby cribs for ex corporate people. It's amazing how
whinny this guy is as if there is something really difficult about following a
clear cut how to manual.

Here is the linkedin page of the person mentioned should anyone be interested.

<http://www.linkedin.com/pub/mike-cleary/0/215/b14>

